# U-he Repro-1 & Repro-5 lemur template



## tosza (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi!

In case anyone needs it, here's the first version of a u-he Repro-1 & Repro-5 lemur template I've just finished.

Please feel free to comment.

Regards,

Tosza


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 1, 2017)

is this a "skin" or what is a template in Repro-5? Thanks
Marco


----------



## tosza (Dec 2, 2017)

This is a Repro-5 template for the Lemur application. Using this you can adjust almost all parameters within Repro-5 with you tablet (thus no need for a mouse).


----------



## tosza (Dec 2, 2017)

Added Repro-1 template.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 2, 2017)

I see. Thanks


----------



## tosza (Dec 3, 2017)

Replaced with v.2. versions. MUCH better appearance, bigger buttons, easier usage.


----------

